# Is Co2 visible in aquariums?



## Glank27 (2 Nov 2010)

I just set-up my Aquatic nature Professional Co2 system. Co2 is visible as it leaves the glass diffusor, but i'd like to ask if its normal to see micro co2 bubbles floating around the tank (thanks also to the circulation Newave Pump). I beleive this is a good sign but i also like to ask if this might be over dosing....
I set the bubble rate at 2 bubbles per second for a 240 ltr tank, Is this fine? Its day 2 now and PH has dropped from 8.1 to 7.6, Visual test still says that there is not enough Co2 so far. Do i have to increase bubble-rate or just wait until PH goes down to 7.1 (as indicated by the Visual test as Suffiecient Co2)?


----------



## Arana (2 Nov 2010)

Hi Glank, yes it is quite normal to see tiny bubbles of co2 wizzing aroung your tank  

i'm not clear by what you mean by "visual test" are you using a drop checker with 4dkh water or a PH test kit?

i have a tank about the same size witch is running at 1 bpm but no 2 tanks are alike yours might need more.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2010)

Has Arana says you need a drop checker to measure CO2, check the UKAPS articles page at the top.

CO2 is only completely invisible if you dissolve it in a in-line reactor before it reaches the tank, if you use a stone diffuser in the tank you will always see micro bubbles floating around.


----------



## Glank27 (3 Nov 2010)

I use the drop checker supplied with the Aquatic Nature professional kit. The instructions say to use it with aquarium water, so in my case is not a 4dkh but 10dkh. 

@Arana: 1 bubble per minute?! isn't that too little?


----------



## Arana (3 Nov 2010)

Glank27 said:
			
		

> I use the drop checker supplied with the Aquatic Nature professional kit. The instructions say to use it with aquarium water, so in my case is not a 4dkh but 10dkh.
> 
> @Arana: 1 bubble per minute?! isn't that too little?



 yes of course 1 bubble per second, i type faster than i think sometimes, sorry


----------



## Glank27 (3 Nov 2010)

happens   ......
I increased the bubble rate to 3 bps now as the visual test is still dark-blue eaning that there's still not enough co2 in the water.


----------



## Arana (3 Nov 2010)

Have a look at this...

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=5529&p=61204&hilit=4dkh#p61204


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Nov 2010)

Glank27 said:
			
		

> I use the drop checker supplied with the Aquatic Nature professional kit. The instructions say to use it with aquarium water, so in my case is not a 4dkh but 10dkh.


It may interest you to know that the professionals at Aquatic Nature Ltd. are completely and utterly wrong. Our empirical data proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that there using tank water in a dropchecker is the worst of all possible worlds that will cause nothing but grief. in fact it is already causing you grief.

For a full explanation of why using tank water is such an extraordinarily bad idea, please click and read the following link==> Co2 Injection / PH Swing

Cheers,


----------



## Glank27 (4 Nov 2010)

thanks ceg4048..... very interesting thread. I'm also considering to contact Aquatic Nature with this issue and see what they have to say....


----------



## CeeJay (8 Nov 2010)

Hi Glank27


			
				Glank27 said:
			
		

> thanks ceg4048..... very interesting thread. I'm also considering to contact Aquatic Nature with this issue and see what they have to say....


You'll have to contact quite a few 'professionals' to put this issue right. 
JBL recommend tank water in the drop checker too


----------



## Whitebeam (9 Nov 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> You'll have to contact quite a few 'professionals' to put this issue right.


Or just one scientist - hereabouts he's known as ceg4048   

Peter


----------

